# Modificar Spirit Box, Ghost box o caja de los espiritus



## Biochip (Sep 28, 2014)

Buenas tardes, ante todo dar las gracias al equipo, colaboradores y foreros que dan solución a los problemas que le surgen a las personas de ambito domestico y comercial.

Soy un apasionado del mundo paranormal y un novato en el campo de la electronica, pero desde hace tiempo quiero hacerme una Spirit box o caja de los espiritus. El asunto consiste en cojer una radio digital de bolsillo, (imprescindible que no tenga el boton reset), abrirla y detectar donde esta el cable MUTE y cortarlo. El motivo de cortarlo es para crear ruido blanco, es decir que cuando escanee y haga el barrido de frecuencias, no se pare en las cadenas de radio que encuentre y siga sin parar desde el principio hasta el final o viceversa. Mañana voy a comprarlo, en concreto este, ya que lo veo asequible y no veo RESET ni por la foto ni en las instrucciones:
Creeis que tendre problemas en buscar el cable MUTE? Mañana cuando lo tenga en mis manos lo abriré y actualizaré el hilo. 
Desde ya acepto comentarios. Un saludo y gracias de antemano


----------



## capitanp (Sep 28, 2014)

Las posibilidades de que puedas modificar ese radio son directamente proporcionales a la cantidad de fantasmas que viste


----------



## Biochip (Sep 28, 2014)

capitanp dijo:


> Las posibilidades de que puedas modificar ese radio son directamente proporcionales a la cantidad de fantasmas que viste



Sinceramente te digo que no he visto ninguno, pero si he visto modificaciones en marcas como Radioshark, en la que si se puede, me podrias decir porque no se podria hackear? 

Creo que este tema no va en esta sección, si los moderadores crean necesario lo muevan donde crean conveniente, un saludo y gracias por responderme.

PD: El post es serio


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 28, 2014)

> me podrias decir porque no se podria hackear?



 primeramente porque no se ve el circuito de la radio, no se sabe si es a transistores, con  circuitos integrados (cuales) o si tiene mute....
poder todo se puede...

aca te detalla como funciona...

http://www.ghost-tech.com/adobe/Franks_box_6-19.pdf


----------



## Biochip (Sep 28, 2014)

solaris8 dijo:


> primeramente porque no se ve el circuito de la radio, no se sabe si es a transistores, con  circuitos integrados (cuales) o si tiene mute....
> poder todo se puede...



Solaris muchas gracias por comentar, mañana voy comprarla, la abro, le hecho fotos y ya me comentais donde tengo que modificarla. Un saludo y muchisimas graciasss


----------



## miguelus (Sep 29, 2014)

Buenos días.

Para lo que pretende Biochip*,  es mucho mejor utilizar un Televisor sintonizado en un canal en el que no haya ninguna emisora.

Aunque creo que lo mejor es utilizar un Analizador de Espectros (Fantasmas).

* Aún no tengo nada claro qué es lo pretende Biochip 


PD  Para ver Fantasmas solo hay que salir a la calle o ver la TV, están llenas de ellos

Sal U2


----------



## chclau (Sep 30, 2014)

Si los fantasmas te quieren hablar, deja un simple grabador abierto en un cuarto cerrado y algo escucharas (o no).

Yo una vez hice la experiencia y me lleve un flor de susto... en otro hilo cuento lo que paso.


----------



## Biochip (Sep 30, 2014)

Cuando lo compre y lo abra os comento, la verdad qeu he tenido la culpa en lanzar las dudas sin tener el aparato antes. He sido victima de mi ansiedad . La historia es que me quiero pillar radio digital de escaneo. Pero para el tipo de escaneo qeu quiero, (es decir, barrer las frecuencias sin que se detenga en una emisora encontrada), necesito abrir el aparato y buscar el cable MUTE y cortarlo para que escanee de principio a fin y viceversa sin parar, creando asi un ruido blanco que creo que es como se le dice. Esa es mi duda pero hasta que no tenga el aparato y lo abra no podré subir fotos para que ma ayudeis. Espero que para cuando las suba aun sigais hay para ayudarme, un saludo y gracias foreros


----------



## Josnaro (Sep 30, 2014)

Yo no se como será, pero si la radio es digital, la parada cuando encuentra una emisora lo hará un integrado. No creo que sea tan fácil como cortar un cable.


----------



## Biochip (Sep 30, 2014)

Josnaro dijo:


> Yo no se como será, pero si la radio es digital, la parada cuando encuentra una emisora lo hará un integrado. No creo que sea tan fácil como cortar un cable.



No me deja enlazar en youtube, pero ahi un video muy bueno. Buscalo en youtube poniendo esto: EVP Ghost box- Radio Shack Hack 20-125- DIY less than 5 mins ,En el, se ve a este hombre qeu corta el MUTE en 5 minutos, lo que si es verdad que no es la radio digital que quiero pillarme. Muchisimas gracias por comentarme, estoy atento a todas vuestras respuestas, mañana es el gran dia


----------



## Biochip (Oct 2, 2014)

Buenas tardes muchachos. LLegó el gran dia. Aqui tengo la futura Spirit Box y nada mas llegar a mi casa la he hechado a andar. El primer problema que me he topado es que cuando la he enciendo y la pongo a escanear, se queda en silencio hasta que encuentra una emisora emitiendo (yo quiero que se oiga ruido blanco o leves monosílabos o simplemente chasquidos) El segundo problema que  me encuentro es que cuando abro la radio y busco las iniciales MU en la banda blanca que se observa en la fotografia, no las encuentro por ningún lado (he visto en otras radios que si se cortase ese MUTE haría que el escaneo no se detuviese cuando encuentra una señal de radio emitiendo) Mis preguntas son:

1. ¿Tendria solución el silencio cuando se escanea? Yo quiero que se oiga ruido blanco o leves monosílabos o simplemente chaskidos. (Edito: Acabo de ver un video y creo que se soluciona cuando se corte el cable MUTE)

2. ¿Tendría solución el problema de escanear sin detenerse "dar solución si no hay opción MUTE? Actualmente cuando escanea se detiene y quiero que tenga un escaneo continuo

Desde ya muchisimas gracias y estoy atento a vuestras respuestas, actualizaré la página cada 10 minutos para ver vuestras respuestas. Me espera un día duro y largo como la vida del elefante


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2014)

En el cable cinta hay un ST/MO


----------



## Biochip (Oct 2, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En el cable cinta hay un ST/MO



si. la radio trae cascos y sistema DBBS  (Dynamic Bass Boost System) supongo que ese será el stereo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2014)

Levantá la plaqueta verde a ver si encontrás el MU


----------



## Biochip (Oct 2, 2014)

voy a ello, ahora le echo fotos y la subo



aqui esta la plaqueta verde por delante







y aqui por detras:


----------



## J2C (Oct 2, 2014)

.



 El integrado de la parte radio se encuentra en la plaqueta marrón.


La plaqueta verde es solo la parte de pulsadores, display y el µControlador que maneja también el integrado de radio por líneas SCL y SDA.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Biochip (Oct 2, 2014)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias juanka, voy hacerle fotos por delante y por detras a la plaqueta marron y ya tenemos el mapeado completo de la radio, espero que entre todos me deis una solución. Soy muy novato en temas electronicos pero muy apasionado del mundo paranormal y y muy ilusionado con este proyecto. Me decepcionaria mucho conmigo mismo no poder hackearla. 
Un saludo y gracias por comentar

PARTE DELANTE DE LA PLAKA MARRON






PARTE TRASERA DE LA PLAKA MARRON






No veo el MU por ningun lado, alguna solución alternativa???


----------



## Biochip (Oct 2, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Levantá la plaqueta verde a ver si encontrás el MU



No veo el MU ni en la plaka verde ni en la marron ni por delante ni por detras,¿ alguna solución alternativa???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2014)

MU rirse 


Yo me armaría de algún mini amplificador y empezaría a sondear a ver dónde se escucha el ruido blanco , si logramos eso después veríamos cómo hacer para que siga escaneando


----------



## analogico (Oct 2, 2014)

Biochip dijo:


>



necesitas los codigos de los circuitos
y esos los buscas en internet  asi  "datasheet codigo"
con suerte eso te dara una pista


----------



## Biochip (Oct 2, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> necesitas los codigos de los circuitos
> y esos los buscas en internet  asi  "datasheet codigo"
> con suerte eso te dara una pista



Analogico quieres decir que ponga en san google datasheet "nombre del aparato"?
Acabo de buscar en datasheet la marca Sunstech que es la marca del aparato y no hay ningun datasheet 





DOSMETROS dijo:


> MU rirse
> 
> 
> Yo me armaría de algún mini amplificador y empezaría a sondear a ver dónde se escucha el ruido blanco , si logramos eso después veríamos cómo hacer para que siga escaneando



DOSMETROS soy muy muy novato en temas electronicos, no sabria como hacerlo, ¿seria muy dificil hacer lo que dices para alguien novato como? 
¿me costaria mucho comprar un mini amplificador?

gracias por comentarme todos, estoy dispuesto a no dormir esta noche


----------



## analogico (Oct 2, 2014)

Biochip dijo:


> Analogico quieres decir que ponga en san google datasheet "nombre del aparato"?



no

datashet "nombre del circtuito integrado"





el nombre esta escrito  arriba



Biochip dijo:


> ¿me costaria mucho comprar un mini amplificador?


no se    
 este es un miniamplificador


----------



## Biochip (Oct 2, 2014)

El modelo es un SUNSTECH RPDS8, como podría encontrar los datasheet, o los planos internos de la radio o como se diga???? AHHHHHH me estoy quedando ciegooooooo y seguro que tengo delante la solucionnnnn D


----------



## analogico (Oct 2, 2014)

Biochip dijo:


> El modelo es un SUNSTECH RPDS8, como podría encontrar los datasheet, o los planos internos de la radio o como se diga???? AHHHHHH me estoy quedando ciegooooooo y seguro que tengo delante la solucionnnnn D




son los numeros que estan escritos en esas cosas negras con muchas patas




los que tienes que buscar


----------



## Biochip (Oct 2, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> no
> 
> datashet "nombre del circtuito integrado"
> http://www.mundodigital.net/wp-content/uploads/integrados.jpg
> ...


----------



## Josnaro (Oct 2, 2014)

Creo que este

Busca solo KT0923

https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...6rbYqg&usg=AFQjCNEqQ3h6Zx1Q1CUA2UTRPsYUn9i73A


----------



## Biochip (Oct 2, 2014)

Josnaro dijo:


> Creo que este
> 
> Busca solo KT0923
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...6rbYqg&usg=AFQjCNEqQ3h6Zx1Q1CUA2UTRPsYUn9i73A




Muchas gracias josnaro por la molestia de buscar, en la pagina de datasheet no viene pero creo que es ese que dices, al menos coincide el primer codigo.

Ahora teniendo el datasheet, teniendo un pdf de 36 paginas que debo mirar mas? que debo de hacer???¿¿?¿?

me teneis en vilo



acabo de hacer un descubrimiento en el pdf que me ha pasado josnaro, en la pagina 16 viene MUTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, que me decis??????????



perdon  a partir de la pagina 9  empieza la marcha del MUTEEEEEEEEEE DD, que me deciss?? donde tengo que cortar DD


----------



## J2C (Oct 2, 2014)

Biochip dijo:


> ..... a partir de la pagina 9 empieza la marcha del MUTEEEEEEEEEE DD, que me deciss?? donde tengo que cortar DD


Lo veo bastante difícil, ya que ese integrado particularmente se maneja por REGISTROS a través de las líneas SDA y SCL.



Por otra parte para procesar la señal internamente primero la digitaliza y luego de procesada la convierte nuevamente en analógica.


Es mi opinión.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Biochip (Oct 2, 2014)

J2C dijo:


> Lo veo bastante difícil, ya que ese integrado particularmente se maneja por REGISTROS a través de las líneas SDA y SCL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Juanka por contestarme, esperare mas respuestas y si se confirma lo que dices desistiré en el proyecto, un saludo y gracias


----------



## analogico (Oct 2, 2014)

Biochip dijo:


> perdon  a partir de la pagina 9  empieza la marcha del MUTEEEEEEEEEE DD, que me deciss?? donde tengo que cortar DD


si esa pagina

la funcion mute se controla  por software  lee http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/I²C  asi que no hay nada que cortar  
se tendria que reemplazar el circuito de control que esta en la placa verde
solo quedaria ver el  datasheet  del circuito de la placa verde aunque las posibilidades son muy pocas


pero busca una radio mas antigua
con lo que aprendiste  ahora te sera mas facil hacer la modificacion


----------



## Biochip (Oct 2, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> si esa pagina
> 
> la funcion mute se controla  por software  lee http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/I²C  asi que no hay nada que cortar
> se tendria que reemplazar el circuito de control que esta en la placa verde
> ...



Entonces debo de resignarme y abandonar el proyecto con este tipo de radio?  El Datasheet lo veo y lo leo pero no entiendo. Soy un lamer en temas electronicos y es como si leyera japones. Muchas gracias por contestarme


----------



## analogico (Oct 2, 2014)

no se 
si aun quieres hacerla  con esa radio
puedes aprender a trabajar con el protocolo i2c
pero eso puede tomar mucho tiempo y esfuerzo

o puedes buscar otra radio  donde solo sea cortar un cable  o una modificacion sencilla


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2014)

*[Humor sano /ON]*

¿ Y comprar los fantasmas hechos  ?









*[Humor sano /OFF]*


----------



## Biochip (Oct 2, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> no se
> si aun quieres hacerla  con esa radio
> puedes aprender a trabajar con el protocolo i2c
> pero eso puede tomar mucho tiempo y esfuerzo
> ...



El tema esta en que las radios mejor hackeables son las radioshack pero se venden por America, (yo vivo en España) y no me gustan los envios..... y aprender protocolo i2c suena un poco a robotica y no estoy muy puesto la verdad. El horoscopo me lo decia esta semana, "debes de resignarte al proyecto que tienes porque no te va a salir"...

Voy a hacer como dice DOSMETROS, me voy a pillar la caja Dybuk que seguro que me ameniza las noches de tormenta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2014)

Entretenete un poco :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/encuentro-fantasmas-122817/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/caza-fantasmas-demas-14320/


----------



## J2C (Oct 2, 2014)

Biochip

Realmente la radio que has comprado es una *JOYA*, pero no sirve para lo que tu deseabas cosa que podemos decir recién en este momento. Y simplemente por que es *MUY completa*, al menos el integrado KT0923 es capaz de entregar las señales RDS para que puedas leer el tema de las canciones en el display y no se que cosas más.


Como te han dicho ya Analogico y 2M poder modificar se puede, pero seria realizar un trabajo de Ingeniería *IMPRESIONANTE* y tal vez encontrarse con que hay que cambiar toda la placa verde de Control (KEY-PCB), como ejemplo yo no creo estar en condiciones ni tener el tiempo para realizarlo.




Mi recomendación es que *con tiempo* busques alguna radio no tan elaborada como esa, sin tanto display y con solo 3 ó 4 botones que sean: _*encendido*_, *cambio AM/FM*, *búsqueda arriba* y _*búsqueda abajo*_; como tenían muchos Walkman/Diskman de 10 años atrás. Supongo que ese tipo de radio serán mas sencillos de modificar por que al no ser tan moderna como la actual están realizadas con componentes de un tecnología anterior.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Biochip (Oct 2, 2014)

Bueno muchachos, valorando vuestras respuestas abandono el proyecto y mañana a primera hora devolveré la radio al punto de venta donde lo compré. Como no le he hecho modificaciones, la garantia esta intacta y me podrán reembolsar lo que me costó. Intentaré buscar en los almacenes chinos alguna radio más antigua y economica que seguro que la encontraré. 

Doy las gracias por lo bien que me habeis tratado, por todo lo que os he hecho ver y leer y por la paciencia prestada. Esto no es una despedida pero si un hasta luego y que me voy un pelín triste por no haber superado este reto que me prepuse hace varias semanas y que hoy por fin ha tenido un desenlace triste...

Os dedico este aplauso, soys los mejores



PD: Otra vez gracias porque todo lo que aprendí, un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2014)

J2C dijo:


> al menos el integrado KT0923 es capaz de entregar las señales RDS para que puedas leer el tema de las canciones en el display y no se que cosas más.


 
Cuando aprenda a trabajar con el protocolo i2c , el display dirá : "Ghost"


----------



## Biochip (Oct 11, 2014)

Hola a todos de nuevo. Despues del fiasco que me supuso comprar una radio digital de las nuevas y no poder hackearla, he estado googleando y he encontrado una interesante lista de radios hackeables. Por lo que he podido leer, opiniones varias y un sinfin de informaciones, he llegado a la conclusión que para hacerte con una spirit box tienes dos opciones: la primera y la más factible comprarte la P-SB7 solo para bolsillos pudientes (mi situacion económica no me lo permite), o la segunda que es hacerte con una radio digital algo antigua, es decir, solo modelos hasta el 2012. Sin más dilación os dejo la lista, yo personalmente he visto que todavia venden la Sony Walkman SRF-M37V y no hace falta hackearla por unos 40 €uros aqui en mi ciudad. Un saludo y que no decaiga el hilo.

List of Hackable “Shack Hack,” Type Ghost Box Radios – 2014

This list should be used in conjunction with the ghost box types information provided on this site in 2011.
Radio Shack Hackable Ghost Boxes

Radio Shack Model 12-587

Radio Shack Model 1200587 (requires soldering and an external switch)

Radio Shack Model 12-150

Radio Shack Model 20-125
Updated to the 200125 with the new model; the new model is not hackable.

Radio Shack Model 12-589

Radio Shack Model 12-820

Radio Shack Model 12-469

Radio Shack Model 12-470

Radio Shack Model 12-588

Radio Shack Model 12-804

Radio Shack Model 12-791

Radio Shack Model 12-174

This is a Sangean DT-200V that has been repackaged for Radio Shack.

*Sangean Hackable Ghost Boxes*
Note: Sangean’s are mostly shipping with ribbons now as opposed to the pin and wire circuit boards.  There are no known hacks for the ribbon models yet.

Sangean Model DT-200x (pre-2012 models only)

Sangean Model DT-200vx (pre-2012 models only)

Sangean Model DT-200v

Sangean Model DT-400

*Sony Walkman Hackable Ghost Boxes*
These Sony Walkman series ghost boxes are not “hacked,” per se; rather the ghost box function is obtained via clamping the scan button or holding it down.

Sony Walkman Model SRF M37w
Sony Walkman Model SRF M37v

*Jensen Hackable Ghost Boxes*
Jensen Model SAB-55b
The SAB-55a and SAB-55c are not hackable versions of this radio.

*Coby Hackable Ghost Boxes*
Coby CX96 

*Hitachi Hackable Ghost Boxes*
Hitachi KH-25

*Koss Hackable Ghost Boxes*
Koss PP257


----------



## Josnaro (Oct 11, 2014)

La p-sb7 la hay ya modificada, si no te quieres comer la cabeza a 85€. Espera a los reyes.


----------



## Biochip (Oct 11, 2014)

Gracias por tu comentario josnaro. De aquí a un año me hago veterano y experto en spirits box. Este hilo va a traer muchos comentarios y lecturas. 

Comprar la psb7 seria muy sencillo y todo se acabaría ahí. Pero yo quiero ir al más allá sin gastarme un céntimo o lo justo y sobre todo por el reto marcado. Se que tarde o temprano me haré con un una...o quizás con más de una.....y porque no, comercializarlas con un precio más bajo que la psb7.

He preguntado a varios exportadores de radios si era posible hacer una radio con las especificaciones y directrices que yo les marcara. Algunos me han dicho que si, otros que no puede ser y otros que si a partir de 50.000 unidades el pedido mínimo....

Así está la cosa muchachos, ya os iré informando.
Saludos from spain


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2014)

*Norma del Foro 18.945 bis inciso 2* 

Está prohibido todo tipo de comercialización de Fantasmas . . . *vivos o muertos* 





 
Registrese, comuniquese, archivese y publiquese.

Rehola Biochip  [Humor mode / OFF]


----------



## Biochip (Oct 11, 2014)

Perdón 2M, por lo del tema de la comercialización. He pensado en voz alta, modo upsss activado. Acepto reprimenda



Biochip dijo:


> Hola a todos de nuevo. Despues del fiasco que me supuso comprar una radio digital de las nuevas y no poder hackearla, he estado googleando y he encontrado una interesante lista de radios hackeables. Por lo que he podido leer, opiniones varias y un sinfin de informaciones, he llegado a la conclusión que para hacerte con una spirit box tienes dos opciones: la primera y la más factible comprarte la P-SB7 solo para bolsillos pudientes (mi situacion económica no me lo permite), o la segunda que es hacerte con una radio digital algo antigua, es decir, solo modelos hasta el 2012. Sin más dilación os dejo la lista, yo personalmente he visto que todavia venden la Sony Walkman SRF-M37V y no hace falta hackearla por unos 40 €uros aqui en mi ciudad. Un saludo y que no decaiga el hilo.
> 
> List of Hackable “Shack Hack,” Type Ghost Box Radios – 2014
> 
> ...


 
Si alguien sabe de alguna más, me lo comunique y ampliamos la lista


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2014)

Aqui consigo :

Daihatsu :

Radio200
Radio19
Radio20

Crosley :

Radio6682
Radio9702


----------



## Biochip (Nov 1, 2014)

Gracias dosm,que es por que lo has visto en web o físicamente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2014)

No , nada , solo pasé por un distribuidor mayorista al cual yo le compraba hace aaaaaaaaaaños y le pregunté y me dió ese presupuesto , unos 15 Obamas cada una mas o menos.

Te preguntaba a vos si sabés cual de esas se modifica facil


----------



## Biochip (Nov 1, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , nada , solo pasé por un distribuidor mayorista al cual yo le compraba hace aaaaaaaaaaños y le pregunté y me dió ese presupuesto , unos 15 Obamas cada una mas o menos.
> 
> Te preguntaba a vos si sabés cual de esas se modifica facil



que pena, la unica tienda fisica daihatsu que hablan la lengua de cervantes esta en tu ciudad, y la otra que mencionas es vintage. me preguntas si esas se modifican facil. si es cortar un cable o doblar un pin como en las radioshack o sangean sera facil. Pero despues del fiasco que me supuso mi experimento con radio digital de las modernas creo que no estara muy sencillo.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2014)

Ahhh bueno , pasame el dato de dónde está como hacerlo con alguna de esas, así veo cual compro para jugar un rato


----------



## J2C (Nov 1, 2014)

DueMetri

Avisando con tiempo así compras Due !!!!. 


Solo es cuestión de fijarse que integrado usan y buscar la datasheet  !!!.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2014)

Seeeeeee , pero no me van a dejar desarmarla , por eso le preguntaba a Biochip cual es la mejor


----------



## Biochip (Nov 2, 2014)

dosm, estas son las radios que dice usted?

La pagina es http://www.audiodaihatsu.com.ar/home.asp

El servicio tecnico tiene dirección fisica, pero no veo por ningun lado de la web tienda online o fisica para hacer pedidos, salvo que sea  mandandole un correo...no?

Referente a cual es mejor, a mi me gusta mas la radio vertical, pero el tema esta en qeu tenga que escanear las estaciones de radio automaticamente lo mas rapido posible, es decir, por ejemplo, de 90.0 a 91.0 tarde un segundo. Lo justo para que se oigan monosilabos o frases cortas.

Referente a las devoluciones de articulos, ahi algunos sitios que te permiten la devolucion del dinero si no quedas satisfecho por tu compra. Generalmente suele ser en grandes almacenes cuya politica es que si no quedas contento te devuelven tu dinero. En otros sitios de argumentan que no te devuelven el dinero por motivos de sanidad, es decir qeu si viene con auriculares...bla, bla bla...

Yo digo que os la jugueis si podeis devolverla, pero antes preguntarle al dependiente.

Estoy deseandito que lo hagais y me contais, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2014)

Ahhhhhhh , se nota que me dieron los números de código de ellos  en la samana vuelvo y le pido los modelos


----------



## Biochip (Nov 2, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahhhhhhh , se nota que me dieron los números de código de ellos  en la samana vuelvo y le pido los modelos



Mantenme informado y avisa a juanka que tambien queria pillarse uno. Al final os haceis electro-parapsicologos por mi santa culpa, y de paso aprendo de ustedes, saludos crack


----------



## Biochip (Ene 17, 2015)

Buenas tardes y feliz año a tod@s los miembros del foro. Despues de varios intentos de modificar radios convencionales y ver resultados nulos, he optado por la via de walkie talkies para radio aficionados. Me he fijado en un modelo chino muy economico, el cual, sus caracteristicas y prestaciones me hacen pensar que aunque el fin de este aparato no es otro que comunicarte por radiofrecuencias con otras personas (eso creo porque no estoy seguro) mi instinto paranormal me hace pensar que te puedes comunicar con el más allá, ya que tiene la opcion de radiofm.

Como he dicho, es tan completo que viene con cable para conectarlo al pc para modificar canales y no se qué. Tengo pensado comprarlo online,(no me gusta comprar por internet ya que la politica de devoluciones es algo opaca al respecto) pero por cabezonada lo voy a hacer. Detallo a continuacion caracteristicas del aparato:

- Rango de frecuencia: VHF: 136 ~ 174MHz;UHF: 400 ~ 480MHz;Radio: 65 ~ 108MHz
- Energía: 5With1W (Ajuste)
- Canal: 128CH
- Voltaje de funcionamiento: 7.4V DC
- Distancia de trabajo: 3000 ~ 5000m
- Codificación: CTCSS / DCSS
- Capacidad de la batería: 1800mAh
- Tiempo en espera: 72 horas
- Tiempo de trabajo: 24 horas
- Pantalla de visualización: 1.5 "
- Dual-channel, dual-band, de doble espera, dual-display
- Con la linterna, luz de fondo, función de radio
- Potencia el modo de ahorro
- Alto interruptor de encendido / bajo
- Lista de embalaje:
- 1 x walkie talkie
- 1 x Batería
- 1 x enchufe EE.UU. cargador (100 ~ 240V / 90 cm)
- 1 x auriculares (90cm)
- 1 x clip de la banda
- 1 x Inglés manual de usuario
- 1 x Correa
- 1 x adaptador de enchufe de la UE
- 1 x conexión de carga (10 V)

Ya que el tema de radioaficionado no estaré interesado y solo me centrare en el modo radio....se podrá modificar su software para que escanee sin detenerse al encontrar una estación de radio? O tendré que abrirlo y e intentarlo manualmente por si tuviera la opcion MU (Mute)?

Muchas gracias de antemano

-----Biochip-----


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 17, 2015)

> Me he fijado en un modelo chino muy economico



creo que te olvidaste compartir  el link.....


----------



## J2C (Ene 17, 2015)

BioChip

Realice una búsqueda rápida y encontré varios manuales de usuario y especificaciones (si lo deseas los subo). En alguna página encontré un esquemático de un equipo parecido modelo anterior.

No leí en detalle pero creo que tiene 12 posiciones para memorizar estaciones, no dice nada ó no lo entendí yo que realice el SCAN de dichas sintonizaciones y continúe como tu has expresado al principio del thread.


Por el esquemático que encontré, el receptor de FM no tiene el mute  con lo que creo que no podría realizarse el artilugio que tu buscas.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Biochip (Ene 22, 2015)

gracias juanka por tu atenta respuesta, tienes razón, no funciona  Seguimos en la busqueda del escaneo continuo sin detenerse cuando encuentre una emisora. Perdón por no poner el modelo, era un Baofen uv-5ra. Si alguien tiene alguna idea que la cuente porque estoy a la espera de ver la luz al final del tunel. Saludos a todos/as


----------

